# verschieben und Löschen von Dateien, *.lnk und ordnern



## BADwolf (1. Juni 2012)

hallo, 

folgenden Code habe ich soweit entwickelt um, nach Kundenvorgabe, Dateien und Ordner aus dem Startmenü zu verschieben oder gar zu löschen. Eigentlich sollte es soweit funktionieren, weil ich es ausgiebig versucht habe. Aber wenn ich auf Sachen von Microsoft zugreifen müchte, z:B. der Spiele Ordner, Standardprogramme.lnk (löschen), Snipping tool, Windows Updates (verschieben) wird die erlaubnis verweigert, obwohl ich es mit administrativen rechten (über die cmd) starte, was mich sehr wundert. Mit dem gleichen User kann ich dieses zwar manuell ausführen und habe hierzu auch die Berechtigung aber über Script klappt es nicht, wieso ist das so?

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Das ist der code:

```
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("wscript.shell")
'dateien löschen
if fso.FileExists ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Default Programs.lnk") then
fso.deleteFile ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Default Programs.LNK"),true
end if
if fso.FolderExists ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Winzip") then
fso.deleteFolder ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Winzip"),true
end if
if fso.FolderExists ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Games") then
fso.deleteFolder ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Games"),true'end if
'dateien verschieben
if fso.FileExists ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Snipping Tool.LNK") then 
fso.moveFile ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Snipping Tool.LNK") , ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Tools\Snipping Tool.LNK") , true
end if
if fso.FileExists ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Fax and Scan.lnk") then
fso.moveFile ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Fax and Scan.lnk") , ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows Fax and Scan.lnk") , true
end if
if fso.FileExists ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Windows Update.lnk") then
fso.moveFile ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Windows Update.lnk") , ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Windows Update.lnk") , true
end if
if fso.FileExists ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Media Center.lnk") then
fso.moveFile ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Media Center.lnk") , ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Media Center.lnk") , true
end if
if fso.FileExists ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows DVD Maker.lnk") then
fso.moveFile ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows DVD Maker.lnk") , ("C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows DVD Maker.lnk") , true
end if
```

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, trete seit 3 Stunden im Kreis******!

die Verwendete Spache ist VB script************


BADwolf


----------



## deepthroat (1. Juni 2012)

Hi.

Du solltest die Dateien innerhalb von c:\programdata nicht anfassen.

Außerdem hindert dich WRP daran. Siehe http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa382503.aspx

Gruß


----------



## BADwolf (1. Juni 2012)

kann ich es denn anders realisieren? die entsprechenden Daten zu verschieben**** es betrifft eben das Microsoftgedöns und der Plan ist, nach einer installation eben automatisch das Script ausführen zu lassen.

Ist es über einen HKCU Schlüssel / oder eine GPO Einstellung einzustellen?


----------



## deepthroat (1. Juni 2012)

BADwolf hat gesagt.:


> kann ich es denn anders realisieren? die entsprechenden Daten zu verschieben****


http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa382540.aspx


BADwolf hat gesagt.:


> es betrifft eben das Microsoftgedöns und der Plan ist, nach einer installation eben automatisch das Script ausführen zu lassen.


Warum wird denn das Zeug erst installiert wenn's nicht gewünscht ist?

Gruß


----------



## BADwolf (1. Juni 2012)

Erwünscht ist es ja schon .. Nur nicht dort wo es gerade ist und eben vereinzelt auch gelöscht .. Für die deaktivierung des spieleordners werd ich so oder so eine gpo verwenden .. Den rest hätte ich eben gerne über ein script gelöst ... Aber ganz so einfach scheint es nicht zu sein... Schade...


----------

